# Buckling Branch- Left Front Kick



## MJS (Oct 31, 2006)

1. An attacker from 12 o'clock comes at you with a left front step-through kick. 

2. Step your right foot to 3 o'clock into a fighting horse stance facing 9 o'clock as you simultaneously execute a right inward downward block (palm up) followed by a left downward to the outside of your attacker's left leg. 

3. Bring your left hand high to positionally check against any further action. 

4. Execute a right step-through front kick to your attacker's groin. 

5. Execute a left step-through knife-edge kick to the back of your attacker's right knee, dropping them to the ground. Land the left foot to 1:30 into a front crossover. 

6. Cross out towards 1:30.

Differences, variations, etc. that we could discuss. For me, upon the initial downward block, I keep my right hand up, protecting my face. A possible counter from the opponent could be a rt. spinning backfist.

Mike


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 31, 2006)

In Step 2 - We don't step back or out toward three, but more toward 4:30. We land in a forward bow facing 10:30 but immediately spring off that right foot plant.

This is an introduction to the 'Face Your Work' meme. The minor/major block combination against the kick (in both Buckling Branch and Thrusting Salute) should move the attacker off the 12 O'clock angle of attack. In both cases, the attacker should be moved to the 10:30 line. Our Step to 4:30 puts us in correct alignment to 'Seek the Centerline'; one from the front, one from the back.

The right foot must spring off the 4:30 plant, in order to strike the groin with upward force as that attacker is landing from his kick/my block with downward force. 'Timing is the biggest basic'.

One more thought, using the 'Cover until you can Check' idea; as I step into the left kick, I will place my right hand (check) on the attacker's lower back. Once I have contact, I can feel for any movement and I can properly respond. My left hand is covering a higher line.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Everything is the same.  The only variation is that we usually turn the left downward block into more of a hammer strike to injure the leg.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 31, 2006)

We go to 4:30 as well; also, the groin shot works best if you hit him before his kicking foot lands. (or her)
Sean


----------



## MJS (Nov 1, 2006)

In addition to what I said above, I also step to 4:30, as I just don't see how stepping to 3 is going to get your body offline enough to avoid the kick.  I also do the block more on a 3/9 line in order to turn them.  I do not the the rt. inward downward block, just the left downward.

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Nov 1, 2006)

Mike, when you posted right step thru kick are you referring to front ball kick?


----------



## hongkongfooey (Nov 1, 2006)

I believe that he does indeed mean front ball kick, fellow Phooey. That is the way we do it at my school too. The only difference is that we use a front scoop kick to the attacker's groin.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 1, 2006)

The way we learn the technique is a front ball thrust kick. 

But, I suppose it can be any straight kick on the 12 - 6 line, aimed at the groin. It is not a roundhouse or hook kick, which would be coming from a different angle. It is not aimed above the mid-section


----------



## MJS (Nov 1, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> Mike, when you posted right step thru kick are you referring to front ball kick?


 
I took the original description from KT.  As for the kick, I still do the scoop kick.  

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks.  Same here. Punt kick can work too.

 I had wondered how one front kick the groin from the back of the attacker.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 2, 2006)

Our version is slightly different, 

1. An attacker from 12 o'clock comes at you with a left front step-through kick. 

2. Step your right foot to 4:30 into a neutral-bow stance facing 9 o'clock as you simultaneously execute a right inward downward block (palm up) followed by a left downward to the outside of your attacker's left leg. 
Because we're moving off angle, we really don't need much of a block, therefore, I think of these more as hammerfists to attack the calf rather than blocks.

3. Bring your left hand high to positionally check against any further action. 

4. Execute a right step-through front kick to your attacker's groin*. land in a right front twist with your left hand executing a "cross-body" check across the back of the attacker's shoulders.
*we use the instep to come up between the legs but it's just a snap, not a scoop 

5. Execute a left knife-edge kick to the back of your attacker's left** knee, dropping them to the ground. Land the left foot to 1:30 into a front crossover. 

**we kick to the left knee so that if they twist/spin/turn as they fall, they go toward our "closed" side rather than to our "open" side (angle of cancellation).
6. Cross out towards 1:30.


----------



## donald (Jan 6, 2007)

I also learned to spring the kick(snap/instep)from the forward bow. A side question. Would'nt a scoop kick return to point of origin? Would'nt that negate the original response of the technique?

1stJohn1:9


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jan 11, 2007)

donald said:


> I also learned to spring the kick(snap/instep)from the forward bow. A side question. Wouldn't a scoop kick return to point of origin? Wouldn't that negate the original response of the technique?
> 
> 1stJohn1:9


 
No, not necessarily. When the kick is launched, it is like you said with the instep. If you plant your right leg forward after the nut shot, then you will be in your own way. With the scoop kick, after the nut shot, you with drawl and plant into a slight twist. That way your left leg is clear to attack, and you unwind generating torque. The left kick can be a thrust kick, or a stomping kick, like in Leaping Crane. It all depends on what you want to do. Think of Checking the Storm. Same basic leg pattern, just on the opposite side.

HKF


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 12, 2007)

hongkongfooey said:


> No, not necessarily. When the kick is launched, it is like you said with the instep. If you plant your right leg forward after the nut shot, then you will be in your own way. With the scoop kick, after the nut shot, you with drawl and plant into a slight twist. That way your left leg is clear to attack, and you unwind generating torque. The left kick can be a thrust kick, or a stomping kick, like in Leaping Crane. It all depends on what you want to do. Think of Checking the Storm. Same basic leg pattern, just on the opposite side.
> 
> HKF


Only if you step to 9 or 3 with both techs. 
Sean


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 17, 2007)

hongkongfooey said:


> No, not necessarily. When the kick is launched, it is like you said with the instep. If you plant your right leg forward after the nut shot, then you will be in your own way. With the scoop kick, after the nut shot, you with drawl and plant into a slight twist. That way your left leg is clear to attack, and you unwind generating torque. The left kick can be a thrust kick, or a stomping kick, like in Leaping Crane. It all depends on what you want to do. Think of Checking the Storm. Same basic leg pattern, just on the opposite side.
> 
> HKF


 
Another optional method is to blast the right front kick through and plant forward with an active check/push with the left hand while landing in the right front twist.  This push from this angle causes them to step with their left foot towards the direction of the push (also towards their right foot)to regain their balance (as the push loads the weight on their right leg).  This makes THEM move and clears the way the left kick while allowing full use of the generated forward momentum from the previous kick.  Using the scoop kills some of the forward momentum between kicks.  This momentum could be used to further enhance an already devastating kick and I'm a strong advocate of making the other guy move as much as possible.  Makes it harder for him to reset and establish a launch platform for a follow up assault.


----------

